# Looking for sub



## Quality (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for sub in the Taylor, Michigan area, Please call 248-930-9980. Must be Reliable 24/7 and have a dependable truck.


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you still looking for someone to help you out in Taylor?


----------

